# Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?



## bkindermann (30. März 2011)

hallo an alle,

bin neu im forum und würde euch gerne um tipps bitten.
sicher gibt es hier schon alle antworten verteilt in den verschiedenen rubriken, es wäre aber toll, wenn ihr mir mit rat zur seite stehn könntet.

ich möchte dieses jahr erstmalig mit meinem jungen (7 jahre) zum angeln und zelten nach dänemark fahren. ich bringe ein schlauchboot mit außenborder mit. könnt ihr mir einen guten tip für einen campingplatz, gerne familienfreundlich, geben, bei dem auch ein bootsplatz, slipanlage vorhanden ist. vielleicht auch etwas ruhigeres gewässer.

vielen dank


----------



## Smödi (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Hallo bkindermann, ich könnte Dir da den Campingplatz in Bork Havn am Ringköbing Fjord (Westküste) empfehlen. Dort hast Du 100m entfernt einen kleinen Hafen, kannst im Fjord fischen, mit dem Auto 10min an die Küste zum Meerforellenfischen fahren, gegenüber (ca. 20km) ist Hvide Sande (sollte fischereitechnisch bekannt sein) oder kannst in einigen Auen in der Gegend auf Lachs, Meerforelle, Bafos und Refos fischen. Das wäre zb. die Skjern Au.
Ich hoffe es war ne kleine Hilfe.


----------



## steffen1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Hallo,

ich könnte dir Gl. Aalbo empfehlen. Boot hängt an einer Boje, nicht weit zum Wasser, relativ geschützt. Gib mal Gl.Aalbo.dk ein. Gruß steffen


----------



## bkindermann (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

vielen dank! das sieht beides doch ziemlich genau nach dem aus, was ich suche! 

raik, ist das der platz den du meinst?
http://www.borkhavncamping.dk


----------



## Smödi (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Genau, das ist er.
Wir schlagen dort diesen Sommer auch wieder für ein paar Tage auf.


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich könnte dir Gl. Aalbo empfehlen. Boot hängt an einer Boje, nicht weit zum Wasser, relativ geschützt. Gib mal Gl.Aalbo.dk ein. Gruß steffen


Vielleicht auch ganz intressant für Deinen 7-jährigen Sohn - dort gibt es viele Schweinswale, die beim Angeln bis ans Boot rankommen und gefüttert werden wollen.


----------



## zanderman111 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

ich würde Dir ebenfalls zur Ostsee anstatt zur Nordsee raten, gerade mit Schlauchboot und 7 Jahre altem Kind... 

Gruß Kay


----------



## gründler (30. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Jo bei Claus in Gl Albo biste gut aufgehoben,Ferienhäuser Camping,kleiner Angelladen,Bootsverleih Tauchclub......usw.Claus kommt gebürtig aus Deutschland.

Ruhige lage und Wassertiefe bis zu 80m.

Und das Gebiet ist Ideal für Schlauchboot/Kleinboot da geschützt und keine offene See,und fische gibs da auch.

lg#h


----------



## lsski (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

LANGELAND !
|wavey:


----------



## bkindermann (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

ok, das mit den schweinswalen wäre sicher eine super sache für den junior, danke für den tip!

isski, hast du einen konkreten tip für langeland?


----------



## bkindermann (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

zandermann, 
gründler,

danke auch für euren hinweis, was das ruhige wasser angeht, denke mit mit dem kleinen boot ist rauhwasser noch nichts für den jungen magen


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Moin!
Ich denke zwar, dass Bork Havn ein sehr schöner Ort ist, ich fahre da ja jedes Jahr hin, aber recht ungeeignet für dein vorhaben Dafür ist die Nordsee dort einfach zu rau (starke Strömung, und wenn er dort baden möchte begibt er sich in große Gefahr, eben wegen dieser Strömung), und der Fjord ist auch ziemlich flach, sodass man sich das Boot schon schenken könnte.
Aber wie gesagt, man kann dort super angeln#6

Ich würde dann eher nach Gl Albo oder Langeland fahren, aber da kennen sich die anderen besser mit aus


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

wie wäre es denn im Bereich der großen Seen um Skanderborg ?
weiß allerdings nicht ob man da Verbrennungsaussenboarder benutzen darf ... ;+
*zB* der hier ...


----------



## Smödi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Morgen, ich hätte da auch gleich mal ne Frage.
Kann man in Gl Albo ohne Probleme ohne Boot auf Meerforelle fischen (also watenderweise) oder macht das da keinen Sinn?


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

kann man schon ...
aber du wirst dich wundern was dort für eine Strömung zum Gezeitenwechsel vorherrscht - da denkst du du stehst im Fluß.
glaube für Mefo gibt es sicher bessere Ecken


----------



## stdamm (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Im Skanderborg See kann man gut Hecht und Zander fangen, allerdings ist, im Vergeleich zur Ostsee, die Stückzahl rel. gering, das könnte für einen ungeduldigen 7 Jährigen ggf. langweilig werden.
Auf Langeland kann die Ostsee auch schon mal recht "ungemütlich" werden insbesondere im kleinen Schlauchboot.
Meiner Meinung nach ist Gl. Aalbo am besten geeignet, man fängt i.d.R relativ viele Dorsche, wenn auch viele "kleine" dabei sind und die See ist im Vergleich zu Langeland deutlich ruhiger.
Zugegeben auf Langeland sind die Fische im Schnitt größer!
MEFO´s (3 in 2 Std.) hat eine Angelkollege übrigens, im letzten Jahr, direkt am Campingplatz gefangen!


----------



## Smödi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*



stdamm schrieb:


> MEFO´s (3 in 2 Std.) hat eine Angelkollege übrigens, im letzten Jahr, direkt am Campingplatz gefangen!



Vom Boot aus oder in ner Wathose vom Ufer?
Wäre für mich interessant, da wir dort dieses Jahr auch mal vorbei schauen wollten.


----------



## stdamm (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

In Wathose vom Ufer.
Links (ca.1 Km) und Rechts (ca. 1 Km) vom Campingplatz fällt das Wasser erst später ab, ist daher für MEFO ganz gut geeignet. 
Das kann man bei Googlemaps auch ganz gut sehen.
Ehrlicherweise muß man aber sagen das er es die beiden folgenden Tage mit
Fliegenpeitsche auch nochmal erfolglos versucht hat.


----------



## Smödi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln und Camping in Dänemark -wohin?*

Ok., danke!
Auf alle Fälle scheint es ja dort relativ ruhig zu sein, ist ja ringsum nicht viel zu sehen. Und das ist schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------

